
Ask HN: CMS vs. no CMS statistics? - userAW
Are there current statistics out there about percentages of websites using a CMS 
(any CMS) to manage content vs percentages of websites that don&#x27;t use a CMS at all? I&#x27;ve looked around and don&#x27;t see much, and certainly nothing current.
Thank you.
======
joeblow9999
Somewhat tangential but: as a general rule a company is either too big or too
small to benefit from a CMS. (Not counting brochureware pages - "About",
"Contact Us" etc.)

------
liveoneggs
[http://builtwith.com/](http://builtwith.com/)

